# What type of pumilio is this?



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Strawberry poison dart frog calling in Costa Rica

All I know is I want one


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

If the video is telling the truth and that video was filmed in Costa Rica it's most likely a blue jeans. I know it may not look like one but there is a lot of variation with the blue jeans.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops, thought he meant the other "Strawberry Poison Dart Frog" video


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like a bribri to me


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Check this out Oophaga pumilio Morphguide. I would say definately not a BJ but most likely a black jeans with faded legs.
J


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Yes sorry my mistake that does look like a black jeans.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

It does look very much like the blacks jeans according to that guide! Now I've only seen a handful of these guys, but I have never seen one as vivid a red as that! I wonder how many people are working with these guys in the states?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Pretty much the same as Almirante/Man-Creek in my opinion. I have seen some fairly bright red frogs in that region.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

UmbraSprite said:


> Pretty much the same as Almirante/Man-Creek in my opinion. I have seen some fairly bright red frogs in that region.


Yeah but it says its from Costa Rica. I thought almirante and man creek populations came from Panama.
J


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah....

I am suggesting maybe not CR?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know that I can adequately explain what I mean by it, but the patterning and color doesn't look like what I've seen in Panama. Costa Rica frogs tend to have a "richer/deeper" red like this one rather than the ones in Panama which have lightened a bit (not to mention the presense of spots on the back).


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Siquirres, perhaps?


----------

